# Filling out FLR (M) form please help!!



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Hi

I am so stuck on this section I do not know what to write or say!!!

As we have two children both are very young!!

Section 8B - Other information
8.7 If you have any reasons or grounds for wishing to stay in the United Kingdom which you
have not already mentioned in your application you should do so now in the box below. Please
include here any information you wish to be considered about the welfare or best interests of any
child or children in the UK. You must demonstrate that there is a genuine, subsisting and active
parental relationship between parent and child.

please help someone 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You only write in that section if you don't meet the normal requirement and you want to be considered on discretionary/compassionate ground. Otherwise leave blank.


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You only write in that section if you don't meet the normal requirement and you want to be considered on discretionary/compassionate ground. Otherwise leave blank.


HI Joppa,
Thanks in a million!!! You have helped me out a lot I appreciate it soo much thank you sooo much for taking time to write mate!


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Can I get some help with the FLR(M) form too please.......
My husband is applying for his 1st further leave to remain having been in the UK for the last 2.5 year's (following entry clearance in May 2015).

The answer to Section 2.2 i believe is NO

Which option is correct for Section 2.3???

Also with regards to the English Language requirement, is it ok to submit the IELTS certificate that he submitted with his initial spouse visa application (issued 07/05/2014)?


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Anyone out there who can help with these questions plzzz


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's Christmas Eve/Christmas. People are otherwise occupied so it may be a day or 2 before you get a response.


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Ooopss I didn't think....my apologies. Wish you all a fabulous Christmas. I will wait till after the festivities


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello all......i am bumping this thread in the hope of some answers.
Hope you all had a fabulous christmas and enjoyed the festivities


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dilemmas Dilemmas said:


> Can I get some help with the FLR(M) form too please.......
> My husband is applying for his 1st further leave to remain having been in the UK for the last 2.5 year's (following entry clearance in May 2015).
> 
> The answer to Section 2.2 i believe is NO
> ...


Yes 2.2 is NO

2.3 is (a) First period of leave to remain (following an initial period of entry clearance as a partner of a settled person, or following an initial period of entry clearance as a fiancé(e) or proposed civil partner of a settled person - 6 months)

English level requirement is IELTS life skills A2 

If he has previous IELTS life skills A1 certificate then its not valid because its lower qualification and also expired after 2 years


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks ILR1980 I really appreciate your response and help.

Just another quick question.......i have 2 children who are British citizens (Not applying with my husband as dependants). Do we need to send anything with regards to them, like passports or birth certificates?


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dilemmas Dilemmas said:


> Thanks ILR1980 I really appreciate your response and help.
> 
> Just another quick question.......i have 2 children who are British citizens (Not applying with my husband as dependants). Do we need to send anything with regards to them, like passports or birth certificates?


How old they are?

He need to complete the British child information in Section 4

If you read FLRM page 64

You must provide an original full birth certificate i.e. one which shows the parents’ names for all your children. This includes children applying for leave to remain in the UK with you, those applying separately as a child of a person with limited leave as a partner of a settled person in the UK or person who is in the UK with refugee leave or humanitarian protection, *as well as children not applying with you and those not subject to immigration control.*


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

I have an 8 year old (from a previous marriage) and a 1 year old.

Going back to Question 2.3, i have just seen a post from someone else where Clever Octopus has responded to the same question with the answer being the 1st option - 
First period of leave to remain (following an initial period of entry clearance as a partner of a settled person, or person who is in the UK with refugee leave or humanitarian protection, or as a child of a person who has limited leave as the partner of settled person, or following an initial period of entry clearance as a fiancé(e) or proposed civil partner of a settled person - 6 months).

I'm confused :-/


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dilemmas Dilemmas said:


> I have an 8 year old (from a previous marriage) and a 1 year old.
> 
> Going back to Question 2.3, i have just seen a post from someone else where Clever Octopus has responded to the same question with the answer being the 1st option -
> First period of leave to remain (following an initial period of entry clearance as a partner of a settled person, or person who is in the UK with refugee leave or humanitarian protection, or as a child of a person who has limited leave as the partner of settled person, or following an initial period of entry clearance as a fiancé(e) or proposed civil partner of a settled person - 6 months).
> ...


I said same if you go back and read my post 
I corrected my post after few seconds because realised that there is difference between entry clearance and leave to remain. Its first leave to remain application of your partner and he had entry clearance before


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry ILR1980, I must have read the post before you edited it. Thanks you so much for answering my questions. I really appreciate it.

I'm sure I will be back for more assistance as I progress further with this application form ?


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dilemmas Dilemmas said:


> Sorry ILR1980, I must have read the post before you edited it. Thanks you so much for answering my questions. I really appreciate it.
> 
> I'm sure I will be back for more assistance as I progress further with this application form ?


You welcome and no problem you can ask it in here but make sure to open your own topic ..good luck


----------

